# I just got a Madone 5.2!!!



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

My wife and I just bought Madone 5.2's! I just picked them up today. All I have to do now is pay for them (YIKES!) She got an '05 closeout (last one in the store), so that helped somewhat. Anyway, the ride is TOTALLY worth the dent to my visa bill. I posted a query on the General forum about carbon frames and their durability. After being thoroughly convinced there, we jumped! And, on the last day of our LBS's anniversary sale!! This bike is so smooth and so fast, I don't think I'll ever get it up to its top speed. No matter how fast I go, it merely laughs and says, "Is that all you got? C'mon!!" Totally fun!! Anyway, I just wanted to share my good fortune with folks who might understand how I feel at this moment. I CANNOT wait for the sun to come up and get back out there.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Congrats, RD-Man! Post some pics when you get a chance, and have an absolute blast out there!


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*That's awesome*

I love my Madone, too. It's been about a year and a half since I got it, and our relationship is stronger than ever. Unlike other purchases I've made, I've never once had buyer's remorse with my bike.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

I love my Madone 5.2 SL too. I've had it for 6 weeks and ridden it almost 1000 miles and just like chang100, never had a regret.


----------



## trek_rider (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had mine for 7 months and just upgraded to Race X Lite Aero wheels, XXX carbon stem and bars, rides even smoother and faster if you can believe that.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats on the Madones! You're in for some sweet riding!


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You and your wife will be satisfied for many years to come...until the upgrade bug hits - lighter wheels and *more carbon fiber*


----------



## RD-Man (Jan 2, 2003)

*My first 100 miles...*

were AWESOME!! Just got back from a trip out to the country. We brought the bikes along and had some incredible rides! Over the course of 3 rides, we put in 100 miles or so. For me, nothing hurts so far. All lights are green. My wife needs some adjustments to the saddle, or perhaps a new one altogether. Any ladies out there that can suggest a more female oriented saddle? Overall, we are both thrilled with the Madones. Pictures will be forthcoming at some point when I have a few extra minutes. However, I usually spen those extra minutes RIDING!!!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*link included*



RD-Man said:


> were AWESOME!! Just got back from a trip out to the country. We brought the bikes along and had some incredible rides! Over the course of 3 rides, we put in 100 miles or so. For me, nothing hurts so far. All lights are green. My wife needs some adjustments to the saddle, or perhaps a new one altogether. Any ladies out there that can suggest a more female oriented saddle? Overall, we are both thrilled with the Madones. Pictures will be forthcoming at some point when I have a few extra minutes. However, I usually spen those extra minutes RIDING!!!


have a read of this by Steve Hogg.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/fitness/?id=2006/letters07-03#Best


----------

